# "Into Glory We Ride" Epic track feat. Requiem



## RiffWraith (Jul 10, 2010)

Really diggin' Req.

Here's the 2nd piece I have done with it:

*Into Glory We Ride*

I didn't have my originality hat on while writing this, but there is a reason for that. Anyway, any comments about anything - the way the choirs sound, the mix, anything at all, please feel free.

Cheers.


----------



## R.Cato (Jul 11, 2010)

It's a really nice piece of music, good job with the percussion. The choir fits perfect into the mix, although I don't like the order of the words the choir sings.


----------



## jlb (Jul 11, 2010)

Love it! What did you use for the strings and drums?

jlb


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 12, 2010)

Gents, thank you for taking the time to listen.  



R.Cato @ Sun Jul 11 said:


> ...although I don't like the order of the words the choir sings.



What order would you prefer? :lol: 

The strings were all EWQLSO, and the drums were a mixture of the EWQL SO Tympani, DOW, SD2, Evolve, and that snare is custom. 

Cheers.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 12, 2010)

Really nice work. And your mixing capabilities are top notch! o-[][]-o


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds pretty badass, man.

I understand the comments regarding the choir. To me it's not so much the order of the words as the choral writing itself. Sometimes everything works really well, sounds fantastic and is completely convincing. Other times (mainly the more chordal, legato choral stuff) the choir sounds slightly late relative to the rest of the texture and the voice leading and melodic choices feel a bit unnatural. The rhythmic stuff could probably be tightened up pretty easily, and the rest of it is just a matter of personal taste, to be taken with an appropriate grain of salt. Overall, I still think it sounds pretty damn cool. 

Also, I don't know if there's anything to be done about the soprano soloist at the very end, but that two-note phrase sounds blatantly, garishly sampled. Is there a reason to have "her" change pitches there? A single note crescendo might work just as well musically and sound 1 million times better. Just my $.02 as obnoxious choir director singer guy.


----------



## lee (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree about the two note phrase in the end. Sounds like it´s the same sample on both pitches, just that it´s been resampled.

Really nice track! Nice rhytmic feel and I think it would make a great soundtrack.

/Johnny


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks again for the listens, and the kind words.  

I hear you about the solo sporano at the end, which is actually from VOP.

Here it is:

http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/VOPex.mp3

Does it have to be that way? Yeah - that's the way that I wrote it! :lol: 

Seriously, it is actually two seperate samples; used a KS there. We all know that vocals are the most difficult thing to write for...Any ideas on how to make that a bit more realistic?

Cheers.


----------



## rgames (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice example of the style - maybe the chorus sits a bit too far back in the mix?

Orchestra sounds great - concur that the solo vocal at the end sounds a bit off, though.

Mixed meter is nice - I especially like it for "epic" tracks like this. Don't know why it doesn't get used more often...

rgames


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 14, 2010)

Very well done track!

The two end solo notes seem to be sung for a much slower tempo to my ears, the first note doesn't close enough to sound connected to the second. I wonder if you could get away with "time machining" them a little. I've found that a little bit of this can really help nudge a performance towards natural sounding. Of course it can totally hash up the sound, choose your poison. 

I often don't get to write what I want because I have to write for what my VI's do well.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 14, 2010)

reddognoyz @ Wed Jul 14 said:


> I often don't get to write what I want because I have to write for what my VI's do well.



Exactly, and it's especially important to do this with vocal libs. Not everyone can detect the imperfections in a sampled orchestra, but pretty much everybody can pick out a sampled singer.

The best bet for this particular case might be to make the phrase a single pitch, render it, and then use autotune/melodyne/variaudio to create the note change. I just don't see it getting there with the samples alone.


----------

